# My New PB Creek Chub!!!



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

So I was in the mood to go fishing, so I drove out to a tiny creek near my place. And I mean it is VERY TINY. It's literally about a foot and a half wide and 2 1/2 ft deep. Most pools hold a few small creek chub and the occasional bluegill, but I know of a secret pool that is FULL of good-sized creek chub, and a few little bluegill too. The water is quite muddy this time of year though, so you never really know what you'll run into. So I had a #6 size hook and my bucket of night crawlers, and I broke off a small piece of the worm and put it on the hook. I immediately was getting hits, but most were short strikes, and nibbles from smaller ones. But every now and then, I would get a hit from something big, but since I suck at setting the hook, I couldn't get him. Then finally, he hit again, and hard. I pulled back hard, and set the hook right in his lower lip. I reeled him in, and he
was about 6-8", a beauty for chub standards. Here's a pic I got of him.







Normally, I release my fish, but this one didn't go back. I have a 65 gallon fish tank that was all set up, but empty, and I wanted something a little cooler than Mr Goldfish, so I put him in there. He's doing great, and loves his new home. By the way, I checked with the DNR's regulations, and it is 100% legal to keep non-endangered wild fish as pets. I don't do anything illegal, and keep a squeaky-clean record. It's really cool to watch him swim around the tank, and chase after the fish food I put in for him.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats, when I was young I used to keep chubs as pets too. They are cool to watch, and very aggressive fish.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

When I was a kid one year for Christmas we invested in a 30 gallon tank and a bunch of tropical fish. I really enjoyed them until we got a "shark" (not a real shark, but one of those big carp-like fishes they call sharks). It lived up to its name and murdered all the fish in the tank save the algae-eater (and then only because plecos are armor-plated). I found a cousin willing to take them both and convinced my mother to let me turn the tank into a wildlife terrarium/aquarium. I had bullfrogs, creek chubs, a few small bluegill and largemouth bass (that I released when they got too big), crayfish, a few salamanders larvae that I released when they lost their gills, and occasionally a few water beetles and the like. I had that tank for a few years until I got bored with it (i.e. hit puberty). I'd almost kinda like to do it again...


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks. I always wanted to have a "wild" aquarium ever since I was about 7 years old... it's been years and years, and I still haven't given that one up! I am currently getting a chiller, and I will raise trout!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

buddy of mine had a pretty big aquarium... it had blue gill and small bass... he kept an eye on it and when the bass would start to get aggressive he would go fishing... he had learned to read the fish and knew the best times to go ... it was pretty cool... i'd call him and ask if he would want to go ... he'd say not today, not a good day... or... oh yeah i'll meet you at the lake, it's gonna be a good day... and sure nuff... it always seem to be a good fish catching day


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

years ago used to fish a small creek that runs through dublin. me and my brother would catch chubs up to 10" on roostertails..fun stuff.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fun posting. Nothing wrong fishing for small fish. I do it once in a while in a small area.


----------

